# Amtrak Cascade in Seattle



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

The Amtrak Cascade at Seattle's King Street Station

Bill


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Is that a hi-speed rail set, or what?


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

That's got to be the best looking train Amtrak has ever put together.

Magic


----------

